# Will we have to start paying for new OTA features?



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

Tesla has given us lots of new features via OTA updates, often making our cars better than when we bought them. I have wondered how long these things will come to us for free.

Did anyone else notice this new note in the Tesla configurator? I believe it first appeared on January 27.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

I recall seeing that language since they started charging for Premium Connectivity. I’ve Associated it with internet services that use the cellular connection or streaming services.


----------



## EpsilonKore (Aug 16, 2018)

Bigriver said:


> Tesla has given us lots of new features via OTA updates, often making our cars better than when we bought them. I have wondered how long these things will come to us for free.
> 
> Did anyone else notice this new note in the Tesla configurator? I believe it first appeared on January 27.
> View attachment 36925


I believe it has been in the verbiage since the Premium Connectivity charges first popped up.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

@Kizzy and @EpsilonKore, I looked in the wayback machine archives of the internet and did not see this statement in the spot checking I did before Jan 27. I did think the positioning of the statement under internet browser, under premium connectivity was odd. Wondered if the placement was well-thought out or just slapped on the end with bad spacing.


----------



## EpsilonKore (Aug 16, 2018)

It was also talked about in this forum, around this time last year. When one of the hackers (Green?) discovered code where a built in hotspot was under development. That would be an example of where you would have to pay more for data etc. Possibly a v11 feature, or possible it will never turn up.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Could be a few things, maybe their own music service, maybe their own "TV" service. They kind of have a captive audience at Superchargers, etc. They brought us all of the current options we have for "free" and add on's, they could take them away just as easy. 

I'm hoping that really isn't it, but I'm sure they just want to start keeping their options open. Hot Spot was mentioned as well and could be possible. 

A truly slightly different topic, but I wonder if they've updated the "LTE" modems to be 5G in the redesigned S and X? It would only make sense for a redo at this time to move to 5G. LTE should have a lifespan of several more years, but might as do some future proofing and move now which would save a lot money on upgrades in a few years. The 3 and Y should be changing soon too if they haven't already.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I imagine OTA updates will remain free for life, but as the cars age they'll start to see fewer and fewer updates that are compatible with their hardware. Similar to updating an iPhone and eventually aging out of updates.

As others have mentioned some features may just come at a cost (one-time or subscription) or require paid for services (such as premium connectivity).


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Why wouldn't they include the verbiage?


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

I recall recall first reading it on this page: https://www.tesla.com/support/connectivity

I haven't done the archive for previous versions of the page, though.


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

Actually I’d be all in favor of paying for some decent upgrades or additions. For example a high-end music player for the USB drive, or something that would include a license paid to third-party vendors. Also if they were incorporate noise canceling on older model 3s I would certainly pay for that software upgrade. 
The navigation is pretty good but I would certainly pay for more navigation options. Better trip planning, voice options etc.
In addition I would like to see them offer some software/hardware upgrades like the boom box for older vehicles. I would even be willing to pay for some advance Sentry mode software. For example it would be nice if as soon as I got in my vehicle it played the best action clips of the various cameras. 

I am still amazed that I got my computer upgrade. That is certainly unheard of from a car manufacturer. Especially when they were not contractually obligated to do so. It was definitely a little unnerving buying a vehicle at this price and trusting a tweet from the CEO.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

Madmolecule said:


> Actually I'd be all in favor of paying for some decent upgrades or additions. For example a high-end music player for the USB drive, or something that would include a license paid to third-party vendors. Also if they were incorporate noise canceling on older model 3s I would certainly pay for that software upgrade.
> The navigation is pretty good but I would certainly pay for more navigation options. Better trip planning, voice options etc.
> In addition I would like to see them offer some software/hardware upgrades like the boom box for older vehicles. I would even be willing to pay for some advance Sentry mode software. For example it would be nice if as soon as I got in my vehicle it played the best action clips of the various cameras.
> 
> I am still amazed that I got my computer upgrade. That is certainly unheard of from a car manufacturer. Especially when they were not contractually obligated to do so. It was definitely a little unnerving buying a vehicle at this price and trusting a tweet from the CEO.


Hmm...computers and smart phones have moved away from charging for OS updates, and I think firmware updates feel similar. I don't really expect we'll end up getting charged for things like navigation option improvements.

Hardware upgrades, on the other hand? Yes, I'd pay for some of those. If they can find a way to retrofit a heater for my radar, for example. And the big one would be HW3--we _know_ they can retrofit that! I don't necessarily want the FSD software, but if it turns out in the future HW3 makes AP work significantly better, then I might be interested.


----------

